# Just curious



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

How many calls do you own? Or use? They say it doesn't hurt to have a few calls you like and switch back and forth between them.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have 4 calls on my lanyard. Two I use for geese, two I use for ducks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All my goose calls counting snows and canadas are 6 calls in all on my goose lanyard. On my duck lanyard I have to 2.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It really depends on when and where I am hunting. For ducks I usually have 2 duck calls, one single reed and one double, and wistle and a honker call. When I am in Canada I have 6, 2 honkers, 2 snows, and 2 ducks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm 24 years old, and have 1 canada call that I've had since I was 10. I have 1 duck call, and it usually depends on which one of my friends brings one for me? I have 1 snow goose call that been in my family for 20 years. IT'S NOT ABOUT THE CALLS PEOPLE!! IT'S ABOUT HOW YOU CALL!!! I have 2 to 3 calls depending on how bad I want to slaughter them.
Seriously!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

2 canada

3 SOB

close to 20 duck (3 over $100 ea.)But I won 2 of them :grin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to lighten the load this year on my lanyard. Switching from a flute to a short reed for my snow goose and canada calls. Trying to blow both effectively is too difficult for me.

For ducks I usually keep a single and double reed, and a whistle. But I always keep the goose calls with me.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I keep two calls on my person, both cheap. I blow a double reed Loehman duck call and a Loehman flute Canada goose call. I have a buddy that has bought a very expensive goose and duck call, the problem is he can't blow either worth a dam. My dad blew a p.s. olt his whole life. He sounded exactly like a mallard with the call. I have tried blowing one, but I can't make it work magic like he used to.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've got 4 calls on my lanyard..
2 goose- Saunders Traffic, Foilles SMH
1 duck- single reed Faulks
1 Crow Call- for blasting the *******!!! cause they always seem to be in the spread.

Keep it reel
Madison


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

6 duck calls (3 are Haydell, the rest are buried somewhere in a closet).

2 Canada goose calls. One flute, one regular style.

1 speck call

Snows : Mouth calling (no call) is the only option here. Put your calls away and yell at those geese. Learned this technique in the South and it works. Only disadvantage is you need a quart of water or gatoraide to keep the throat going.

I guess the only better option for SOBs would be an e-caller. Have a tape, but never tried an e-caller.


----------

